

The price of dev happiness: How much can you spend on your office? - buzzcut
http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-price-of-dev-happiness-part-two/

======
mtogo
Joel's post on this subject have always bothered me. Why do your developers
need two $1500 monitors and a $1000 chair just to write code? It just seems
wasteful to me.

Also, wow, people _pay_ for instant messaging (HipChat)? If you own any kind
of server you can set up an XMPP server + your choice of web client in 30
minutes and it's free forever.

~~~
hga
" _The point this time is this: your office space and how you design it is an
expression of your priorities as a company. It speaks to everyone who comes
through the space, every day. Do not be shy about spending money on it._ "

And that of course extends to developers' tools. If/when I can get to a city
where I can try out $1000 chairs I'm going to buy one (I declined to let my
company by me an Aeron chair in 1997 because its not a good fit for my body,
otherwise I'd already have one of those). I personally am satisfied with one
high end 24" NEC monitor, but I wouldn't object to a larger one (two or three
would be bad for my neck).

" _just to write code_ "

Just how important is correct code to you and your ventures?

~~~
mtogo
> _Just how important is correct code to you and your ventures?_

$1000 chairs don't have anything to do with the code. They might make
developers %0.001 less likely to leave, but they're not going to do anything
about code quality.

